
Websrvr – Deploy your websites to cloudfront using dropbox in a jiffy - minhajuddin
http://www.websrvr.in/
======
kawkaw
How does it work?

~~~
minhajuddin
As soon as you sign up for websrvr, we create a folder named "websrvr" in your
Dropbox, any folders added to this will be created as sites on cloudfront. So,
you don't even need to login to websrvr after the first setup to create new
sites.

